# Need a snowblower for 900ft Gravel driveway.



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

The past 12 years I have owned 2 Ariens 825's. They have been great. I have a gravel driveway that is crazy long. Sometimes I have a friend plow it, other times I just take about 2 hours and take 6 passes (up and back 3 times). I live in NH and get a lot of snow. 

I just bought a very expensive snowblower, not an Ariens, and after one use the impeller housing looks worse than my 12 year old Ariens? It seems to have a thinner softer metal. A mess. Just looking at it I can't imagine it lasting more than 2 years before I gouge through the impeller housing.

PLEASE, can somebody tell me if they know if I bought the Pro Series 28 or 32 if the the impeller housing is bulletproof! Does it have thicker metal than the Deluxe or the Platinum? I need thick metal like I had on those old Ariens 825's that will withstand the punishment of gravel. ****, those old Ariens I have look like they could handle the gravel for another 12 years, but unfortunatley my motors and mechanicals are tired.

1) I need a really TOUIGH snowblower! any suggestions. Thick tough impeller housing.
2) And, if I get an Ariens, will the auto-turn make me nuts! Look at this driveway, it is a seriously uneven surface and often times when I get some help from a plow I have to go back out and cut the banks back if another storm is coming. So, I will be running the machine with 1/2 a bucket to shave back the banks, and there will be a lot of gravel mixed in. Will I be fighting the auto-turn.

Note:
Below is a pic of my driveway. Only a small portion of it because it continues through the woods a long way. I blurred out the picture of my new 2016 machine that doesn't seem to be able to handle the gravel with thin metal that is all shredded to bare gouged metal already. I blurred it out because I don't want to be accused of bashing another brand. 

Bummer, but I need 2 machines anyway, and I will take this one to my other property that has only hard top and it will be fine there. I will still need a TOUGH machine for this gravel property. Suggestions please.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Hate to tell you this but the thickness is all the same across the board. the metal everybody gets and uses comes from places around the globe these days. not like the stuff from days gone by. so what everbrand you are thinking of next. you will have the same headache.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

look for a old 70's erin's on cl. and repower that 1 for this app you have. a new old stock engine is cheaper. then 1 of those fancy new blowers you just bought. like badcat scored a 1971 32cut for less than 200 bucks. between the new engine and a used blower it is way cheaper then what you have already spent.


----------



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

Bummer. If you are right, the new metal is crap. 

My 12 year old 825's look great. but I need a 28 or 32" machine for obvious reasons with a quality metal impeller housing!

I heard the Pro Series had thicker metal on the bucket and impeller housing, I guess that is incorrect.
If you are right, the only option I have is to buy a new model 32, because I don't want a used one, and I guess I will have to bring the brand new machine to a welder and have them weld a 3/32 inch belt of steel inside the impeller. CRAZY!!! I will first have to spend a fortune, and then have to improve the quality of the housing to where it was on older models. bummer.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

jmo.....look for a vintage ariens ( im not partial to any machine) that has been looked after, refurb it and sling gravel. once you have a layer of ice built on your driveway, switch over to a machine that wasnt built for your ( and mine) situation.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

*bad news situation?*

Wow.......you're talking about a roughly *3/16 of a mile driveway* (990' would be the actual measurement)!!!

If it were mine to deal with, I think I'd have my own plow, rather than relying on a somewhat puny machine to get the job done, particularly when you're getting snows in quick succession.

When I think about the time you are investing keeping that drive open, it just blows my mind. I guess you must sleep with the few hours of free time you have.

I'd be looking for a more realistic solution.
Just one man's opinion.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

McRockFish said:


> Bummer. If you are right, the new metal is crap.
> 
> My 12 year old 825's look great. but I need a 28 or 32" machine for obvious reasons with a quality metal impeller housing!
> 
> ...


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH The new metal is crap. you can thank free trade 4 that 1. for the amount of cash you have already spent on new ones. you could have totally rebuilt a old model for less than a half of what you already spent.


----------



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes, my driveway is basically a golf drivable par 4!!! I live in the middle of 33 acres.

Plow guys charge between $100 and $250 each storm. That's just the way it is! They all charge per pass and come back 2-3 times a storm at about $80 a visit. Adds up quick.

So, I can rip this out in 1.5 hours - maybe 2. That's pretty good money for that amount of time. And it gets done when I want it and wider than the plow guy usually does it. Not bad exercise and after a dozen storms I'm paying off the machine. We got snow almost everyday last February with almost 10 feet that month! Machine pays for itself in one month vs. plow charges.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

When i was looking for a new snowblower in early 2015 I was told the Platinum machines were 13 gauge steel while the Pro series were the heavier 12 gauge. They certainly seemed to be built to a higher standard, although my Platinum is built with heavier steel than previous machines I have owned back to 1974. Older machines have a nostalgic aura but do not compare to the performance of current machines. 

You can check the actual thickness of the metal in the impeller housing and compare it to the Platinum or any home-owner Ariens machine. At the bottom of the impeller housing at the back is a large vertical opening to allow water from melting snow to escape and not freeze the impeller. You can measure the thickness of the steel at that point fairly easily, I think.

I have not had any problems with Auto Turn on my machine. Ariens offers a 36" model (as well as several 32" models) that would make your driveway seem a lot shorter.

Good luck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like you need a good set of automotive snow tires on your car or truck and you need to set the skids on the blower lower so you're leaving more snow over the gravel.

Nothing tolerates sucking up the gravel. You need to make sure the scraper is high enough so it's not digging in.
You could try lining the impeller housing with plastic and then replace it yearly but I'm on 400 feet of gravel and I don't have any problems with it.

That size I'd sure have a rider with a blower.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Based on your needs the Ariens Hydro Pro 32" would probably be your best bet if a plow is not an option.

The Ariens Pro models feature: heavier gauge steel on the auger housing side panels, 23.5" intake housing, 16" auger, boron steel shave plate and .5" thick skid shoes. The 420cc Briggs Polar Force engine will also feature the large fuel tank which is a must have for your application.

Best of luck with whichever machine you choose!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Based on your needs the Ariens Hydro Pro 32" would probably be your best bet if a plow is not an option.
> 
> The Ariens Pro models feature: heavier gauge steel on the auger housing side panels, 23.5" intake housing, *16" impeller*, boron steel shave plate and .5" thick skid shoes. The 420cc Briggs Polar Force engine will also feature the large fuel tank which is a must have for your application.
> 
> Best of luck with whichever machine you choose!


I think the impeller is 14" and the auger is 16".


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

ztnoo said:


> Wow.......you're talking about a roughly *3/16 of a mile driveway* (990' would be the actual measurement)!!!
> 
> If it were mine to deal with, I think I'd have my own plow, rather than relying on a somewhat puny machine to get the job done, particularly when you're getting snows in quick succession.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Get a plow.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

I can directly help you with your predicament, because my driveway is just under 1000 ft. and Maine winters are just as bad. You need an atv or small truck to plow with, and use the snowblower for blizzards and cleanup. The two other properties I manage have small lots, but I would advise against a wide width for long driveways. I've owned blowers from 26-32 inches in width over my lifetime, and 28-30 is best. The reason is they will become a bear to handle if you need to do your entire driveway after a blizzard and especially if you have a hill like I do. While the 32" is great for large flat areas, after using it for a couple hours and dealing with the snowbanks you will be hurting. Bad. With my 28" I find it substantially more manageable and I can go a lot faster than with a 32 because the engines are the same in the Pro line, 28, 32, and 36". That's a ton of power for a 28"! The rare times I have to do my entire driveway with the snowblower because of 2 ft.+ snow drifts is no problem at all. It's not too often that I cant plow, but it happens. Also you want your skids at 7/8 to 1 inch high. My bucket and housing are very smooth with very few chips, but if you put it too low you're screwed. I was also told the steel is slightly thicker in the Pro line over the residential models, but I haven't measured or confirmed it. The steel is much thicker than competing models, even Honda.

I could have went with any model and any width, and I have zero regrets with my Hyro Pro 28. No way I wanted a wider width after adding some weight to the front, even with a long driveway. I'm amazed at how quickly I can do my driveway and how little it takes out of my physically.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Can you get the area closet to your home paved by some chance? It might cost you what a new machine might cost...? Also, maybe a repower to an older machine might do you better? It's a **** shame that you bought a new machine to put it through that. It'd be a lot less money... Just thinking out loud here... :icon-shrug:


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

McRockFish,
My initial reply may have been a little harsh and blunt, and if you were offended or miffed by my opinion and suggestion, I'd like to offer my apologies. I admire your Yankee resolve, self sufficient, do-it-yourself, independent character.... seriously I do.
But.....

Everyone's situation is different and unique to them, but one thing we are all faced with, in varying degrees of course, are eventual limits of resources. Those include time, money, physical strength, endurance, mechanical skills, diagnostic skills, available storage space, family and work responsibilities, and the "size" or "scope" of the real estate we all attempt to maintain in some reasonable fashion during the toughest time of the year, in the worst of conditions. Aligning all these variables and forming a solution that is efficient and practical for one's situation can involve considerable experimentation and practice. C'est la vie.

I live in a location that does receive some pretty extreme conditions from time to time, but certainly not on a consistent basis. I lived through the blizzard of '78 (-60 degree wind chills for day's on end and 8' drifts here) and was stuck 90 miles from home for a whole week, so I am well aware of the life altering extreme conditions which can occur here in north central Indiana. I always have my antenna up for weather conditions year round, because not only do we deal with snow and ice, but tornado threats which can happen almost anytime throughout the year if conditions are right. Modern man's tendency to ignore the signs and conditions of the physical world around him, can get him killed. I prefer not to find myself in that group because of my own ineptness and inattentiveness.

I know last winter was a real horror story in New England, and I know residents endured some very hellish conditions for an extended period of time. If I would have had to deal with 10' of snow, with a very long drive such as yours, I'm not sure if my Toro or my body would have worn out first. I'm pretty sure one or the other would have pooped out sooner or later.

What I'm really driving out here, is arriving at and optimizing a good compromise solution for a given situation. You don't mention your age and I think that is probably a factor which may be allowing you to use the approach you have taken in the past. I'm 67 now, and even though I'm 6'4" and a pretty strong 260 pounds +, and was a construction tradesman my whole adult life, I think if I had been dealing with your particular situation last winter, I'd would be thinking that using a walk behind snowblower for the length of driveway and the volume of snow you get, might be somewhat like using a large serving spoon to row a canoe across a sizable lake.........it can eventually get the job done and get you to the other side...but...taking a considerable amount of time, not to mention the physical effort. After maybe rowing across the lake two or three times in a day, a paddle or a trolling motor might come to mind as being more appropriate tools to utilize in the routine.

If you are 35, 40, or 45, even 50, this may not seem like a big deal and consideration for you. But I guarantee you as you age, your methodology eventually will not likely be able to be utilized to deal with your situation. I imagine (although you didn't say), you probably get somewhere between 4' and 7' of snow in average year for your location. That's still a ton of work and effort to keep that drive open. Depending on how long you intend to remain on your property, your walk behind technique will likely be something you just can't physically do at some point. It's unfortunately one of the realities of life we are all faced with eventually, and just in the last couple of years, I'm noticing this change in myself. Boo hoo! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Maybe its time to rethink your approach. You did say "Suggestions please." Since you must feel your old snowblower is reaching its practical lifespan and you don't seem to be at all pleased with current choices of snowblowers to meet your specific needs because of heaviness of construction and durability, maybe its time to consider other alternatives other than a walk behind machine. The most obvious to me is a truck mounted front end plow. Why invest in a walk behind which you may be replacing every few years because it can't handle your workload? Why not invest in something that could do a better, quicker job, and last longer, and could possibly be used for other purposes on your property? Other choices would be a lawn tractor with a front mounted blower; a small multipurpose tractor with a snowblower, front end loader, or scraper blade; or an ATV with a blade. These are just ideas to maybe make your life a little easier and give you more time to do other things, other than devoting it to dealing with snow almost daily for hours on end. Consider and track your time per week doing this, and maybe you'll begin to see there are other alternatives.

Again........just one man's opinion.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

You meant 14" impeller and 16" augers, correct? 



Cardo111 said:


> Based on your needs the Ariens Hydro Pro 32" would probably be your best bet if a plow is not an option.
> 
> The Ariens Pro models feature: heavier gauge steel on the auger housing side panels, 23.5" intake housing, 16" impeller, boron steel shave plate and .5" thick skid shoes. The 420cc Briggs Polar Force engine will also feature the large fuel tank which is a must have for your application.
> 
> Best of luck with whichever machine you choose!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

McRockFish - 

Sounds like you need to take a trip to your local Ariens dealer (with a caliper, if you have access to one) and do some metal thickness measuring to be certain.

What about getting a small tracker with a blower on the rear PTO? I'm pretty sure you could raise the blower off grade and just "skim" your gravel driveway. Your lawn mower would thank you in spring, assuming you mow along side the drive also.

Sorry powershift, but I disagree with you about all the blower housings being the same thickness. I do agree the material comes from all around the globe. Being in the sheet metal business myself, I do pay pretty close attention to gauges of steel on the buckets when I walk past the big box store blowers, and they are lighter than my Deluxe.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds to me like you need at least a garden tractor with a snowblower


----------



## Trac209 (Nov 18, 2014)

A drive that big needs a quad with a plow


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

First off, **** that is a long driveway.

Second, you need to adjust your blower. You shouldn't be picking up so many rocks. The only rocks you really should be picking up are the ones placed by the plow. 

When I had my snowblower I had to adjust it three times to get it right wear I wanted to be on my gravel driveway. At first it was taking in a lot of gravel. Second was a bit better but I could still hear it picking up more then I liked. Made one more adjustment and everything was good. I would get the odd rock every now and then but for the most part it was just snow. You need to do this to save your blower. Like someone mentioned, you need to leave a layer of snow down on your driveway. I will need to adjust mine when it comes in this week.

As long as your willing and able to clear your driveway in this manor it is fine. But at some point you might wanting to look at some less time consuming and physically demanding methods. Some mentioned plows from atvs to trucks. These are options. I know of people that have bought an old pick up and plow combo for less than $1000 and used them for the driveway. They were too wore out to make road worthy but were great for a driveway for a few years.

One option is a side by side with a blower attachment. You would have a larger blower and wouldn't have to man handle it. Plus it could have many other uses on a property the size of yours.

James


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I damned near destroyed my 32" Bolens once when I cleared a neighbor's short gravel driveway. Small stones wedged between the augurs and the surrounding metal. The forces on the machine even caused welds to break. Sure, the skids could have been adjusted to minimize the problem although I doubt it would have stopped a pending disaster.

You have the worst of all conditions, a very long driveway and gravel. Sure a Pro is a better machine than the lighter weights but for your conditions......

Life is too short to put my patience and my body through such agony so I would purchase an inexpensive POS 4 wheel something and get a plow mounted onto it. JMHO


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I agree with the folks recommending a higher setting for the skids and scraper. Leave a layer of snow behind but stop sucking up so much gravel. Even if your Ariens have held up to the abuse I would wager that their effectiveness has decreased markedly, due to the damage being done by that much gravel.

I have a gravel driveway and put wider, homemade skids on my old Crary BearCat to keep it from digging into the gravel as often. That machine was quite nose heavy. With the tracked Honda it almost never happens, plus it is much easier to manage; I only need to put a bit of pressure on the handles when the nose does try to dip.

I'd also strongly caution folks to be careful with deciding that steel is better just because it's thicker. Steel is an alloy and there are quite a few new alloys that allow folks like auto makers save weight (use thinner steel) without sacrificing strength (because the alloy is stronger). Conversely I've seen some cheap Chinese steel that rusted FAST and rendered the product useless despite the thickness of the material. Thickness does not necessarily equal strength.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I use a 2011 John Deere AWD X728 with a 47"Quick Hitch Snowblower for the big snow,with a 900ft drive way I would take a look a one :wavetowel2:


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd get a cheap plow and/or an old dual belt 32" ariens, put a BIG Harbor Freight engine on it, and a bigger pulley for the auger to process more snow so you can walk faster. And *A PLOW*


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

My parents have a similar length driveway and normally my dad plows it with his truck, but from time to time he runs out of room and breaks out the snowblower. He also uses the snowblower for all of his walks which are also stone. He just bought an Ariens hydro pro 32.

Before that, he has been using a POS White / MTD 30" from the early 90s with no issues.

As has been said, you need to adjust your snowplower to leave more snow and stop scooping rocks up.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Town said:


> .......
> You can check the actual thickness of the metal in the impeller housing and compare it to the Platinum or any home-owner Ariens machine. At the bottom of the impeller housing at the back is a large vertical opening to allow water from melting snow to escape and not freeze the impeller. You can measure the thickness of the steel at that point fairly easily, I think.
> 
> ........
> ...


The drain slot at the back of the impeller housing does go to the bottom of the housing so you can take a thickness measurement there. It is easy to access from underside the machine when the bucket is raised a lot. I measured the thickness of the impeller housing on my Ariens Platinum 30 SHO and it is 0.140" thick. I used a digital caliper and read it in place to not change the setting when removing it. Attached is a picture of the vertical slot in about the middle of the picture right next to the auger end.

My son used to have a Toro Powershift with 32" bucket and it worked well. But he wanted something to cut grass in summer and blow snow in winter and not have to put away machines. He now has a John Deere D140 lawn tractor with a 44" John Deere snowblower. It works well for him. The metal is very thick, but the impeller is plastic. It is affordable at CAD $5,000 including taxes with everything needed, including 4 grease zerks on the auger shafts that I asked for. A Berco snowblower is all steel and cheaper than the John Deere. The stock mower for the D140 is 48" and very easy to remove and the snowblower should be just as easy to replace in the spring. For a 900 ft driveway I would go for the John Deere set-up, but the line gets very expensive very quickly.

Good luck.


----------



## NH-Jeff (Dec 18, 2015)

*Quad a good idea*



Trac209 said:


> A drive that big needs a quad with a plow


I agree with this thought if possible. I use s Suzuki 450 King Quad with a 60 inch blade and it works surprisingly well. Not only is it much easier, it is also so much faster. I can do the bulk of my 300 foot drive in 5 minutes running up and back, then trim the two sides with my ariens. It is even, dare I say, a bit fun getting that much work done that quickly. 

I also agree with the poster who was considering the whole "getting older" thing. 

And finally, with all that acreage you have, I would imagine you could think of other things to do with a quad.

The one thing is you have to keep ahead of the snow. A quad won't plow a foot of snow unless it is very powdery. In my case I can usually keep ahead, but if it all dumps overnight, I use the ariens for the entire drive.

Good luck.

Jeff


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

ive done a 1200ft drive with my present blower.. skids were adjusted early on wll over half inch high.. then as snow packed to ice... les and less until the scraper bar shaved the ice clean almost.. i kept the drive about 20feet wide.. 6car parking spaces.. and it looped around the house, only wide enough for a car then, it took m between 2 hours for the light sprinkles of snow... to a whooping 18hours over 2 days for a 15in snowfall.. and a coupl pass daily to control the drifting..

i dont live there anymore... but this was not why we moved away

would i do this again with the same machine?? actually id even look into going wider and having 2 machines.. 45in walk behind for the whatever it can handle decently or less.. and a 30in machine for the really big snows usually can find both of these with the same engine sitting on em.. and the large frame offerings from.. yup. you guessed it. MTD (canadians have an extra heavy duty lineup available to em) have thick housings.. 12 guage impeller and auger, 16in across btw.. heck the whole dang thing is built with 12 guage metal come to think of it.. 

why that big a walk behind?? well myself ive no use for a 4wheeler or tractor mounted blower that wont be of use when the snow gets too deep.. every neighbour i have whom owns one.. complains it worthless in the DEEP snow.. you know.. the stuff im still tossing perfectly fine with a walk behind  there are a few using those big 45in blowers around here.. they still have em.. heck one older fella, everytime i see him out hes smilling away pacing back and forth with his big bad cub cadet monster... maybe its cuz his neighbour has a garden tractor and blower and cant cut thru the EOD?  who nows lol


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a very long driveway and have used numerous methods over the years. One thing you do not want is a tractor with a rear mounted 3 point hitch blower. Within 5 minutes your neck will be destroyed and take weeks to heal. They're only made for removing snowbanks, not long distances. I own an atv with a plow and it's great for anything under a foot. After that it is very difficult or impossible. You have to go out in the middle of bad storms to keep ahead of the snow, which is fine if you put a cab on it. For really heavy snowfalls you'll need a blower even if you have a plow. I agree with the notion that a shorter width is better than a 32" or 36" for very long driveways. My 30" is a bit too much after an hour and I'm young and in great shape. A 28" would be perfect and you would be able to work very quickly. What you gain in speed and output more than offsets the shorter width. The Pro series is supposed to have thicker gauge steel according to my dealer as well, but my Platinum 30 SHO is very thick. I'm guessing it's thicker is some places, but not all. I do wish my bucket was taller like the Pro line though. I recommend you get a hydro machine because I deeply regret not getting one myself. Better to have more than you need than not enough and regret it. With a very long driveway you're going to be putting a lot of stress on that friction disc for a long time in a bad storm. Your needs far outpace the typical homeowner and typical machine.


----------



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks everybody. But If I really hustle I can do this in an hour and a half maybe 2 hours. Most years I will have to do it 7-8 times. Last year about double that. I'm 51 and in good shape. I run 5 miles, or row, or something else everyday, even after doing the driveway. Point is, it is no big deal for me, I'm not the tired old guy you guys may think! So, I can handle it! Problem is, I need a blower that can handle it. Like my old Ariens! That's why I inquired on a snowblower forum. Unfortunately I drive a F150 that cannot take a plow. And I wouldn't want to be riding around in a F250 as a daily driver the rest of the year just so I can plow 10 times a year.

And I do have the blower bucket height adjusted up. I've been snowplowing for 35+ years and would never run it with the bucket low. Even after 3 days in the low 40's you still see a layer of snow on my driveway in the picture.

And, for this size driveway it is impossible not to pick up rocks. All you need is the UPS driver to come down the driveway on a wet snow storm early season and rocks are kicked up into the snow everywhere. Not possible. Again, my old Ariens that were built right handle it no problem. I'm back to using these 12 year old machines for now.

Bummer about the auto-turn. I can't imagine I wouldn't be fighting the machine on this uneven hilly surface, especially trying to cut the banks back like I sometimes do if I know a lot more snow is coming. Imagine running 900 feet down cutting the bank on one side then 900 feet back, all the time running with a 1/2 a bucket and fighting auto-turn.

That Hydro Pro 28 sounds great. Thanks for that suggestion. Question to the Maine poster: am I wrong about the auto-turn for this driveway and cutting the banks back for that long? Would hate to buy the Pro and hate the auto-turn. Thanks to all for feedback.


----------



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

Get a Snowbear plow. I've seen them on CARS and 2WD trucks, so your F150
should handle it. I've had one for several years and am amazed at how much
snow it will push. Only takes a couple of minutes to mount/dismount.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

McRockFish said:


> Question to the Maine poster: am I wrong about the auto-turn for this driveway and cutting the banks back for that long? Would hate to buy the Pro and hate the auto-turn. Thanks to all for feedback.


Sorry to say no, you're not wrong. The auto-turn will fight you going down the driveway cutting the snowbanks back with half a bucket width. I do it all the time and it's not pleasant, but with better front skids like the Armorskids frequently mentioned here it is much better. The stock skids plow too much, where the Armorskids will float. If you don't mind changing the skids then it's not too bad. I wish there was a locker for the differential, but the pro's of the auto-turn outweigh the cons for me. It's a great system but doesn't work too well with gravel driveways and stock skids. It's not an expensive modification.


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

McRockFish said:


> Thanks everybody. But If I really hustle I can do this in an hour and a half maybe 2 hours. Most years I will have to do it 7-8 times. Last year about double that. I'm 51 and in good shape. I run 5 miles, or row, or something else everyday, even after doing the driveway. Point is, it is no big deal for me, I'm not the tired old guy you guys may think! So, I can handle it! Problem is, I need a blower that can handle it. Like my old Ariens! That's why I inquired on a snowblower forum. Unfortunately I drive a F150 that cannot take a plow. And I wouldn't want to be riding around in a F250 as a daily driver the rest of the year just so I can plow 10 times a year.
> 
> And I do have the blower bucket height adjusted up. I've been snowplowing for 35+ years and would never run it with the bucket low. Even after 3 days in the low 40's you still see a layer of snow on my driveway in the picture.
> 
> ...


Do you have a dealer close by? Maybe they have a demo that you could test out. Tell them your concern about the auto turn and see what they will do for you.

James


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Town said:


> I think the impeller is 14" and the auger is 16".


You are correct Town, I intended to say the auger is 16" and the impeller is the typical Ariens larger than most 14." I happened to write that spec incorrectly you guys are on top of your specs thanks for bringing it to my attention. I pride myself in being quite familiar with the current Ariens product line.


----------



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks to all. I'm leaning towards trying a tracked Ariens 28" (tracked Pro Hydro 28") after the advice of others on here and also after talking with Ariens tech support today.

Thanks AriensSnowman for talking me out of the 32". I tend to agree. I'm used to a nimble 24" machine so 28" is going to be plenty and I'll still have a maneuverable machine that I can run at a faster pace. Today the tech support guy I talked to told me had has been with Ariens for 40 years and lives in Minnesota and has a long driveway like mine. He told me that I would fight the the auto-turn while cutting back the banks on a long run. Ariens tech support was great and honest. He told me he himself missed the posi traction lock down on the older models. 

Unfortunately, he looked up the specs on metal thickness, and he told me that everything from the Deluxe sold at Home Depot, all the way up to the dealer sold Platinums and Pros all have 12 gauge metal.

This knowledgable older tech support guy with lots of experience himself blowing snow basically told me that the auto-turn will dance around cutting back long bank sections, but he said much less with the tracked version. Thanks SnowHawg for confirming this from experience. I believe you (SnowHawg) have a wheeled unit? The way you have modified yours is getting the job done for you which is all that matters, but he did advise that a tracked unit will be more likely to run straight than a wheeled unit.

So, if I can get a dealer to let me try an auto-turn tracked unit, maybe a Platinum 28 tracked if he has one, that will be ideal. Any tracked Arien with auto turn. If that works, I'm thinking of going with the Hydro Pro 28. If you want a Hydro Pro with tracks you only have one choice - 28" so that settles that!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Put me down for the quad with a plow idea! Then you have something to play with in the summer - drag things around, etc. Or an old beater truck with a plow and that can be it's only job.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Well I have the same deal gravel driveway not as long about 300 feet but much wider. I got a Ariens Hydro pro track 28. I can set the height with just a lever and keep it an inch of the ground. No problems so far. We get an average of 140 inch of snow per winter. But just got it so far it's doing the job without throwing rocks


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Pleasure to help you out. Yes, I have a wheeled unit. I need the easier steering of the wheeled unit for the other properties I maintain. I think the advice the tech gave you sounds good. I can see it being easier to hold a straight line than a wheeled machine. If you do go with a wheeled machine then get a set of X-trac chains which cross over to form an X on top of the tire. Much better with deep lug tires and gives you killer traction over standard chains.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

This is where one of our JDM monsters would fit the bill and thrill to boot.

Short of that I have to agree with those that have recommended a tractor. Plow/blower, swapable based on conditions, and useful for many other things on a property that size.

Which begs the question, and forgive me if I pry... don't you already have a tractor for the lawn/other?

Anyhow that's what I'd do. / :2cents:


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Boy... I can not imagine sitting on my (dupa)  and clearing my driveway. That is an excellent set up that you have. I do wonder if you get cold at all with out having to do much walking or too much moving around? You are lucky to have a driveway that is that easy to clear with no obstructions. A very nice set up. 



vmaxed said:


> I use a 2011 John Deere AWD X728 with a 47"Quick Hitch Snowblower for the big snow,with a 900ft drive way I would take a look a one :wavetowel2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPRIsbyAQx4


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> Boy... I can not imagine sitting on my (dupa)  and clearing my driveway. That is an excellent set up that you have. I do wonder if you get cold at all with out having to do much walking or too much moving around? You are lucky to have a driveway that is that easy to clear with no obstructions. A very nice set up.


I don't get any colder than the walk behind.What it is very good for is a heavy sleet it is so heavy it gets under it and being 4 wheel drive there is know need for chains,It gets used all year.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Very... nice :icon-clapping-smile I get the feeling that this machine is BIG... bucks.



vmaxed said:


> I don't get any colder than the walk behind.What it is very good for is a heavy sleet it is so heavy it gets under it and being 4 wheel drive there is know need for chains,It gets used all year.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep..:wacko:


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

On top of everything that has been said and discussed in this thread, maybe a little additional side note to consider after you finally decide on what snowblower will fulfill your needs as well as your old Ariens snow warrior did, is the question of what skids you are using on that gravel drive. 

Maybe the little itty bitty typical OEM skids just don't quite fit the bill for your particular situation. I would suggest you take a look at what Bob Sayre at Snow Blower Skids – The Strongest Skids on the Planet! is producing. Longer skids, lower ramp angles, and quality materials and workmanship are trademarks of Bob's products.
In particular I suggest you read his *"Snowblower Skids For - Gravel Drives"* paragraph on the home page.

Whatever you wind up with to satisfy your needs in the way of a machine, if I were you, I'd give serious consideration to equipping your new snow steed with Bob's skids before it sees the first flake of snow.

Just one man's opinion..........

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

Snowhawg said:


> snip


That is some _really_ good information to digest Snowhawg. I _really _appreciate it. Because I have said to myself "If I ever get a Pro Series then it will be the 36 incher". There is definitely a thin red line between too heavy and small enough to manhandle it without getting tired too quickly yet big enough, powerful enough to do the job you want it to do. Yes, I noticed the engine size was the same too.


----------



## jjlrrw (Feb 4, 2015)

First off nice problem to have... 900' drive congrats! We have a cabin in northern Michigan the guy across the street has a 1 mile two track drive. He purchased a Kubota with about a 60" front mount blower (very nice, works great but $$$)

I would not spend money on a plow for a quad even if you already have a quad. You will have trouble pushing snow back as needed throughout the winter just not enough weight.

Stay far away from the auto turn it's junk (yes I do have one) unless you have a perfect cement or black top drive and you don't mind running in turtle mode. You're doing a 900' drive you don't need to turn much anyway. 

If a nice tractor with a blower is out of the question I would keep an eye out for an older beat truck with plow and only use it for plowing no insurance or registration needed. Short term while you're in good shape and have time I think your 12 year old 8/24 is a great machine for the job if you still have it, sell the new one to someone that lives in a sub-division, sadly that is the environment they were designed for.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a set of SBS and his spacers.

It's a quality made product - fit and finish !
+++ that it's made here stateside to boot.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

McRockFish

I would definately encourage you to try out the auto turn at a dealer. I have an 80ft long x 40ft wide gravel driveway and a wheeled 30" unit with Autoturn. To be honest I have never even thought much about it as it is so seemless. I have never had to fight the machine to go straight. In fact I have been able to walk beside the unit and just hold the drive lever when the snow is blowing back at me.

I also cut back along the road and edge of drive and I cannot think of a time I have had to fight the machine. As always your mileage may vary, but I did want to make a point that there are lots of people who really like the auto turn...


----------

